# New to New New Zealand



## lokeshgera (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi all,

I am new in New Zealand. And i am a student, can anybody help me with things to do after a student arrive in New Zealand.

Also i tried to open a bank account with westpac today but couldnt open it as i dont have the adress proof and student id. Pls help me on this how do i get a permanant address proof or any alternative to it.


----------



## Weta (Feb 11, 2012)

lokeshgera said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new in New Zealand. And i am a student, can anybody help me with things to do after a student arrive in New Zealand.
> 
> Also i tried to open a bank account with westpac today but couldnt open it as i dont have the adress proof and student id. Pls help me on this how do i get a permanant address proof or any alternative to it.


Try another bank. They should at least accept your passport as ID. When I opened an ASB account they understood completely and allowed us to use a hotel and our PO Box Number as our address. If you go to your nearest Post Shop they can assist you with getting a PO Box. 

PO Box & Private Bags | New Zealand Post


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

lokeshgera said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new in New Zealand. And i am a student, can anybody help me with things to do after a student arrive in New Zealand.
> 
> Also i tried to open a bank account with westpac today but couldnt open it as i dont have the adress proof and student id. Pls help me on this how do i get a permanant address proof or any alternative to it.


The university you are attending should have some sort of immigrant student body to help you. There's probably even an Indian student organisation. Which university are you attending?


----------

